# MTL List



## OPium46 (27/9/17)

Hey all!

So lately I've been searching for my first MTL tank. I've been trying to find a RTA that is great for MTL.

A lovely user on Reddit linked the below to me. I thought some peeps here would find it useful 

https://www.fasttech.com/forums/vapers/t/2314503/mtl-at-fasttech/

It's a growing list of all the MTL atomizers offered on FT. If not to be used as a "catalogue" for FT, it could be used to browse for your next atty

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Strontium (27/9/17)

Nice

HE tanks for LE prices


----------



## Raindance (27/9/17)

Hi @OPium46, find myself on the same journey you are on so therefore my ability to comment is limited to the tanks I know.

The subtank/toptank mini is not a bad MTL unit but to me a bit to airy. I find setting it on its lowest air setting and clogging one hole with some cotton brings it closer to expectation.

The Cthulhu MTL RTA is a looker and has potential to be "it". Three airflow inserts combined with adjustable airflow should "hit the spot" with some or other combination. I'm still experimenting but as I am new to MTL its a tedious process with al the possible combinations to consider. As to the tank leaking on refill, don't lock the tank totally but give it a quarter twist. Locking it places the juice port right next to the wick hole on the other side and from there the reported leaking.

Wishing I bought a Coppervape Skyline when the vape guy had stock as this would be my next port of call in this search.

Happy Hunting


----------



## OPium46 (27/9/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @OPium46, find myself on the same journey you are on so therefore my ability to comment is limited to the tanks I know.
> 
> The subtank/toptank mini is not a bad MTL unit but to me a bit to airy. I find setting it on its lowest air setting and clogging one hole with some cotton brings it closer to expectation.
> 
> ...


The Cthulhu is looking mighty appealing. Do you know of any vendors that currently have stock?

One thing that is limiting my choices is that I don't want to buy a tank that requires me to buy pre-made coils from vendors. This ends up being an unnecessary expense in the long run. Example of this is the Nautilus series. I'm going to get one simply because I can get one quickly. But it's definitely not my first choice


----------



## Raindance (27/9/17)

OPium46 said:


> The Cthulhu is looking mighty appealing. Do you know of any vendors that currently have stock?
> 
> One thing that is limiting my choices is that I don't want to buy a tank that requires me to buy pre-made coils from vendors. This ends up being an unnecessary expense in the long run. Example of this is the Nautilus series. I'm going to get one simply because I can get one quickly. But it's definitely not my first choice



https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/copy-of-new-cthulhu-mtl-rta-24mm

Both Silver and Black in stock.

Rebuilding is the way to go and not that tricky if you keep it simple. Plain round wire coils have served me well and the savings over stock coils are tremendous.

Regards


----------



## antonherbst (27/9/17)

With my current setups and as i have searched for a good rta i have come across the merlin mini rta. It comes with a wide selection of spare parts. 

1. Merlin mini rta
2. Single coil build deck
3. Dual coil build deck
4. Extra glass
5. 2x Restrictors for MTL use on single coil deck only
6. Alot of spare orings
7. Hex key

The atty itself as a normal rta is amazing with single coil builds. Dual coils are also amazing but not in my vape style. Then as the list states it comes with 2 restrictor screws than can be used for mtl use on the single coil deck only. I have done 2 mtl builds in the att and compared to the normal air flow it is very restrictive. 

To all the mtl vapers thats looking for a good rta/mtl atty this could be an option.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OPium46 (27/9/17)

Raindance said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/copy-of-new-cthulhu-mtl-rta-24mm
> 
> Both Silver and Black in stock.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link  

I agree on the rebuilding. The long term savings is what made me turn to rebuilding.


----------



## OPium46 (27/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> With my current setups and as i have searched for a good rta i have come across the merlin mini rta. It comes with a wide selection of spare parts.
> 
> 1. Merlin mini rta
> 2. Single coil build deck
> ...


That's very interesting. I actually turned down an offer on a Merlin Mini a few days ago, I thought it was for DTL vaping that "can do" MTL. I think I'm gonna have to contact the forum member and see if it's still for sale

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (27/9/17)

OPium46 said:


> That's very interesting. I actually turned down an offer on a Merlin Mini a few days ago, I thought it was for DTL vaping that "can do" MTL. I think I'm gonna have to contact the forum member and see if it's still for sale



And to make it even better i now see that they are offering an rda cap for it. So that means a mtl rda is on the maps. I am not sure there are any mtl rda on the market? 

http://www.augvape.com/product/merlin-mini-rda-cap-kit/


----------



## OPium46 (27/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> And to make it even better i now see that they are offering an rda cap for it. So that means a mtl rda is on the maps. I am not sure there are any mtl rda on the market?
> 
> http://www.augvape.com/product/merlin-mini-rda-cap-kit/


Yeah there are a few of them. The link in my OP has them categorized quite nicely. There are about 15 of them listed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (27/9/17)

I've had the Digiflavor siren for about 2 weeks now and super happy with it. Been running that alongside the tried and tested nautilus mini. Both stellar mtl experiences.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DaveH (27/9/17)

I'm MTLer and I use the Coppervape Skyline ............... easy to coil and even easier to wick.

The Skyline is considered to be one of the best flavour tanks around, most reviewer can find little difference between the authentic and the Coppervape (clone) Skyline.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (27/9/17)

I have a coppervape skyline and it's really faultless, great flavor easy wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (27/9/17)

DaveH said:


> I'm MTLer and I use the Coppervape Skyline ............... easy to coil and even easier to wick.
> 
> The Skyline is considered to be one of the best flavour tanks around, most reviewer can find little difference between the authentic and the Coppervape (clone) Skyline.
> 
> Dave



@DaveH - what coil and airflow are you running on your Skyline if I may ask?
Is it quite a tight MTL draw or do you prefer a looser MTL draw?
I need to experiment further with my Skyline in this regard


----------



## DaveH (27/9/17)

Silver said:


> @DaveH - what coil and airflow are you running on your Skyline if I may ask?
> Is it quite a tight MTL draw or do you prefer a looser MTL draw?
> I need to experiment further with my Skyline in this regard



Hi @Silver The coils are all simple round wire NiCr 80, or Kathal A, either on a 2.5 or 3.0 dia mandrel with the number of turns to give 1.0 to 1.2 ohms. Wattage 13 to 16 watts. I do not to use any airflow inserts and one air slot open, so quite an open/loose MTL draw.

The coils are wound un-spaced I then space them just a shade (if required). What I have attempted to do is to make the coil "fit" the base air intake so that as much of the air that flows through the base air intake hits/flows through the coil and wick.

Just as a matter of interest wicking is so easy and very forgiving with this tank, using a tight-ish wicking and placing the coil closer to the base air intake seems to increase the flavour at low watts 13/14 watts.


Dave

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/9/17)

OPium46 said:


> That's very interesting. I actually turned down an offer on a Merlin Mini a few days ago, I thought it was for DTL vaping that "can do" MTL. I think I'm gonna have to contact the forum member and see if it's still for sale





Your loss is my gain brother.
I already bought it 

Arriving tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OPium46 (28/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Your loss is my gain brother.
> I already bought it
> 
> Arriving tomorrow.


Nooooo!  

Ah well, enjoy it man. Please let me know how it performs if you use it for MTL? I'm curious


----------



## Amir (28/9/17)

My suggestions are:

Kayfun V3 mini 
Skyline MTL airdisk
Nautilus mini for stock coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (28/9/17)

OPium46 said:


> The Cthulhu is looking mighty appealing. Do you know of any vendors that currently have stock?
> 
> One thing that is limiting my choices is that I don't want to buy a tank that requires me to buy pre-made coils from vendors. This ends up being an unnecessary expense in the long run. Example of this is the Nautilus series. I'm going to get one simply because I can get one quickly. But it's definitely not my first choice


You want to stay away from the Cthulhu.

Great flavour and an easy to build tank, but it leaks all the time, it is unusable and a common problem on these tanks. Definitely better off with the Merlin!


----------



## Franky (28/9/17)

Berserker RTA from Vandy Vapes anyone?


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/9/17)

OPium46 said:


> Nooooo!
> 
> Ah well, enjoy it man. Please let me know how it performs if you use it for MTL? I'm curious



I will do so.
I intend on using it MTL, im slowly moving towards MTL attys now.

DLH just isnt cutting it anyone , flavour is great with DLH but thats about all im getting from DLH where as MTL has pretty good flavour but must off all that satisfaction in your throat ive been missing and only realised im missing it when i tried a mtl attty.


----------



## OPium46 (28/9/17)

Stosta said:


> You want to stay away from the Cthulhu.
> 
> Great flavour and an easy to build tank, but it leaks all the time, it is unusable and a common problem on these tanks. Definitely better off with the Merlin!


Damn. Thanks for the heads up  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OPium46 (28/9/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I will do so.
> I intend on using it MTL, im slowly moving towards MTL attys now.
> 
> DLH just isnt cutting it anyone , flavour is great with DLH but thats about all im getting from DLH where as MTL has pretty good flavour but must off all that satisfaction in your throat ive been missing and only realised im missing it when i tried a mtl attty.


Yeah that's exactly what I'm going through now. As nice as it is it's just not satisfactory enough 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (28/9/17)

DaveH said:


> Hi @Silver The coils are all simple round wire NiCr 80, or Kathal A, either on a 2.5 or 3.0 dia mandrel with the number of turns to give 1.0 to 1.2 ohms. Wattage 13 to 16 watts. I do not to use any airflow inserts and one air slot open, so quite an open/loose MTL draw.
> 
> The coils are wound un-spaced I then space them just a shade (if required). What I have attempted to do is to make the coil "fit" the base air intake so that as much of the air that flows through the base air intake hits/flows through the coil and wick.
> 
> ...


+1 on this being a great and easy MTL tank. And no leaking!

To add to @DaveH's experience @Silver:




I have used these two airflow inserts. The bigger one gives me almost too much air for MTL, but still very enjoyable - guzzles juice though. The one with the 3 small little holes is a more traditional MTL experience, a smoother draw and more economical on the juice consumption. 

Inside I have a Clapton coil (around 5 wraps) with a 2.5 mm ID, coming in at 0.75 ohms. Vaping at 18W. Perfect for my Strawberry sour belt juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

